# Europa league Qualification 29 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 25, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
29 Aug 18:00 FC Rubin Kazan - Molde FK 1.38 4.60 10.00 +71 FC Rubin Kazan - Molde FK 
29 Aug 18:00 FC Spartak Moscow - FC St. Gallen 1.47 4.40 7.50 +71 FC Spartak Moscow - FC St. Gallen 
29 Aug 19:00 AFC Astra Giurgiu - Maccabi Haifa 2.50 3.40 2.90 +71 AFC Astra Giurgiu - Maccabi Haifa 
29 Aug 19:00 FC Dila Gori - SK Rapid Vienna 3.10 3.30 2.40 +72 FC Dila Gori - SK Rapid Vienna 
29 Aug 19:00 VfB Stuttgart - HNK Rijeka 1.32 5.40 10.00 +73 VfB Stuttgart - HNK Rijeka 
29 Aug 19:00 FC Nordsjalland - IF Elfsborg 2.35 3.40 3.10 +72 FC Nordsjalland - IF Elfsborg 
29 Aug 19:00 FC Dynamo Kiev - FC Aktobe 1.30 5.50 11.00 +73 FC Dynamo Kiev - FC Aktobe 
29 Aug 19:30 Trabzonspor - KS Kukesi 1.22 7.00 13.00 +73 Trabzonspor - KS Kukesi 
29 Aug 20:00 AS Saint Etienne - Esbjerg FB 1.35 5.00 10.00 +71 AS Saint Etienne - Esbjerg FB 
29 Aug 20:00 AZ Alkmaar - Atromitos Athens 1.60 4.00 6.00 +71 AZ Alkmaar - Atromitos Athens 
29 Aug 20:00 FC Slovan Liberec - Udinese Calcio 3.75 3.50 2.05 +72 FC Slovan Liberec - Udinese Calcio 
29 Aug 20:00 Apoel Nicosia FC - SV Zulte Waregem 2.00 3.45 4.00 +71 Apoel Nicosia FC - SV Zulte Waregem 
29 Aug 20:00 FC Sheriff Tiraspol - FK Vojvodina 2.40 3.30 3.10 +71 FC Sheriff Tiraspol - FK Vojvodina 
29 Aug 20:30 Besiktas Istanbul - Tromso IL 1.44 4.35 8.50 +71 Besiktas Istanbul - Tromso IL 
29 Aug 20:30 FC Petrolul Ploiesti - Swansea City 3.20 3.40 2.30 +72 FC Petrolul Ploiesti - Swansea City 
29 Aug 21:00 KRC Genk - FH Hafnarfjordur 1.27 5.85 12.00 +73 KRC Genk - FH Hafnarfjordur 
29 Aug 21:00 OGC Nice - Apollon Limassol FC 1.47 4.25 8.00 +71 OGC Nice - Apollon Limassol FC 
29 Aug 21:00 FC Thun - Partizan Belgrade 2.30 3.30 3.30 +72 FC Thun - Partizan Belgrade 
29 Aug 21:00 Skenderbeu Korce - FC Chernomorets Odessa 4.70 3.65 1.80 +71 Skenderbeu Korce - FC Chernomorets Odessa 
29 Aug 21:30 Standard Liege - FC Minsk 1.23 6.10 15.00 +73 Standard Liege - FC Minsk 
29 Aug 21:30 Vmfd Zalgiris - RB Salzburg 5.50 3.85 1.67 +71 Vmfd Zalgiris - RB Salzburg 
29 Aug 21:30 FC Pasching - GD Estoril Praia 4.80 3.70 1.77 +71 FC Pasching - GD Estoril Praia 
29 Aug 21:30 Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk - JK Nomme Kalju 1.07 14.00 29.00  Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk - JK Nomme Kalju 
29 Aug 21:30 Eintracht Frankfurt - FK Karabakh 1.23 6.20 15.00 +73 Eintracht Frankfurt - FK Karabakh 
29 Aug 21:45 WKS Slask Wroclaw - Sevilla FC 4.90 4.00 1.70 +74 WKS Slask Wroclaw - Sevilla FC 
29 Aug 22:00 AC Fiorentina - Grasshoppers Zurich 1.53 4.30 6.50 +71 AC Fiorentina - Grasshoppers Zurich 
29 Aug 22:00 Feyenoord Rotterdam - FC Kuban Krasnodar 2.35 3.40 3.10 +71 Feyenoord Rotterdam - FC Kuban Krasnodar 
29 Aug 22:05 Tottenham Hotspur - FC Dinamo Tbilisi 1.23 6.00 17.00 +73 Tottenham Hotspur - FC Dinamo Tbilisi 
29 Aug 22:30 Betis Sevilla - FK Baumit Jablonec 1.37 5.10 8.50 +73 Betis Sevilla - FK Baumit Jablonec 
29 Aug 22:30 Sporting Braga - CS Pandurii Targu Jiu 1.45 4.40 8.00 +71


----------



## HowToBet (Aug 29, 2013)

Rubin Kazan v Molde predictions & betting tips

Rubin Kazan won 2-0 away in the first Europa League qualifier leg in Russia. They fielded a very strong eleven so it’s obvious they want to reach the Europa League group stages again after impressing last season. The team is extremely compact. Rubin Kazan has managed a clean sheet in four of their five last matches. They’ve drawn too much in terms of League points, but this is cup.

Molde is far from being a title contender in Norway this season. In the weekend they were taught a lesson by Stroemsgodset who beat Molde 5-2. Molde will have to go for it, and I think they will be countered to pieces by a much classier home side.

Rubin Kazan v Molde betting tips

I think you can combine Rubin Kazan sucessfully with Aston Villa (see predictions and betting tips here). You might also choose to use them as a banker for your bets on Thursday. They are heads and shoulders above Molde in terms of class, and they are true masters of counter attack style football. Bet365 has 1/3 (1.33) for the home win, and although those odds are low, this looks like a winner to me.

I also like the Rubin Kazan -1.5 Asian Handicap priced at 2.02 (41/40) with Bet365. I know Rubin doesn’t score the most goals in the Russian League, but Molde is of a lower standard, and quite simply put has a horrible season. It is the right time to meet this Norwegian side, and I am confident the Russians has enough in them to win us some money.


----------

